# A Basic Compound Routine - Abbreviated Training



## Tall

This is something I posted on another board. Its still a work in progress and will by no means suit everyone.

Its a routine I've used for a while to get my lifts up and is a hybrid strength/size routine based on abbreviated training (Brawn/Starting Strength etc) - it's not a BB'ing routine by any means, but I think its a good 'Beginners' routine.

Let me know what you think.



> *A Basic Compound Routine For 'Beginners'*
> 
> Had a number of "Can you check my routine threads" on here recently, I think alot of people on here are in agreement on how to train, so I thought I'd fire this up as a reference for anyone who's recently started training / looking for a change in training / hit a plateau etc.
> 
> This is a general strength routine. Nothing fancy. No fancy isolation work.
> 
> *N.B.* This routine is not designed for absolute beginners who have never set foot in the gym before. 3 months following a full body routine to acclimatise the body to the stress you will be placing on it is advised.
> 
> *P.S.* If you have never Squatted and Deadlifted before you must get someone to show you correct form.
> 
> *Rep Range *- I don't beleive this is hugely crucial. You can make progress on any rep range, but the ones I'll suggest are:
> 
> 5x5 - 5 sets of 5 reps (Starr, Park, Ripptoe)
> 
> 3x8-12 - 3 Sets, 8 to 12 Reps (Classic 'Hypertrophy' Routine)
> 
> 20 Reppers - (One set of Twenty Reps) Best Suited For Squats, Deadlifts, SLDL and Chins only IMHO - 20 Reppers will need to be done Rest-Pause style as progress increases.
> 
> The assumption you know how to warm up correctly is being made here...
> 
> *Recovery*
> 
> This can be done 3 times in a 7 day period if you can recovery from it, or every 3rd day.
> 
> *Bulking And Cutting*
> 
> Is this routine suitable for Bulking/Cutting? Yes, its fine for both. Training shouldn't differ when bulking or cutting. When bulking you should find that your lifts increase well each week. When cutting - well thats a different story. As you're in a calorific deficit you shouldn't expect to hit PBs or have the same level of progression as when bulking.
> 
> When cutting you may need to adjust the weights you are using in order to complete the workout. You should also ensure that you are doing the correct level of cardio and that you are dieting correctly.
> 
> *The Routine*
> 
> *Pull Day (Back and Bis)*
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Chins (Palms facing) or Lat Pulldowns
> 
> Rows (Palms facing if you wish)
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> Squats
> 
> SLDL
> 
> Calf Raises (Optional)
> 
> *Push Day (Chest,Tris and Shoulders)*
> 
> Bench (Flat or Incline)
> 
> Overhead Press
> 
> Dips Or Close Grip Bench Press
> 
> The above is the 'core' of a good solid workout IMHO. You should look to add in flexability work, core work, and cardio.
> 
> The above routine shouldn't take you more than 45mins - it might not look much, but if you are lifting heavy, and especially if you are doing 20 Rep Rest-Pause Deadlifts/Squats it is quite taxing.
> 
> *Progression*
> 
> You have a number of options on this front.
> 
> Linear Progression
> 
> Aim to put at least 1kg onto each lift each week - you may need to invest in your own small plates (2x 0.5kg) for this - most gyms will only have 1.25kg as their smallest plates.
> 
> So assuming you could lift 100kgs on your Deadlift, a example 8 weeks would look like this:
> 
> Week 1: 5x5 @ 100kgs
> 
> Week 2: 5x5 @ 101kgs
> 
> Week 3: 5x5 @ 102.5kgs
> 
> Week 4: 5x5 @ 103.5kgs
> 
> Week 5(1): 5x5 @ 105kgs
> 
> Week 6(2): 5x5 @ 106kgs
> 
> Week 7(3): 5x5 @ 107.5kgs
> 
> Week 8(4): 5x5 @ 108.5kgs
> 
> *N.B.* At some point your linear progression will stop. At this point you may need to back down and 'take a run up' as per cyclic progression. By this stage however you should have gained enough knowledge to understand how your body is working and adjust appropriately.
> 
> Cyclic Progression
> 
> Working in 4 week cycles build up to hitting a PB in week 4, and then drop the weight back in week 1 of the next cycle by 10% - adding "5%" or 5kgs onto the bar each week.
> 
> So assuming you could lift 100kgs on your Deadlift, a example 8 weeks would look like this:
> 
> Week 1: 5x5 @ 90kgs
> 
> Week 2: 5x5 @ 95kgs
> 
> Week 3: 5x5 @ 100kgs
> 
> Week 4: 5x5 @ 105kgs (PB)
> 
> Week 5(1): 5x5 @ 95kgs
> 
> Week 6(2): 5x5 @ 100kgs
> 
> Week 7(3): 5x5 @ 105kgs
> 
> Week 8(4): 5x5 @ 110kgs
> 
> *Recovery*
> 
> The above progress cycles assume you can go 8 weeks solid without a week off. Thats not going to be the case for some people. You may want to alter your training cycles to somewhere in the 4 to 8 week range before taking a week off, and then re-starting the training cycle at the appropriate point. I find a reset after a week off is good, so assuming someone has a 4week cycle, an example 10 weeks would look as follows(based on our 100kg deadlift):
> 
> Week 1: 5x5 @ 90kgs
> 
> Week 2: 5x5 @ 95kgs
> 
> Week 3: 5x5 @ 100kgs
> 
> Week 4: 5x5 @ 105kgs (PB)
> 
> Week 5: Week off
> 
> Week 6(1): 5x5 @ 95kgs
> 
> Week 7(2): 5x5 @ 100kgs
> 
> Week 8(3): 5x5 @ 105kgs
> 
> Week 9(4): 5x5 @ 110kgs (PB)
> 
> Week 10: Week off
> 
> Weighlifting is a simple formula:
> 
> Correct Training + Progression + Diet + Rest = Results


----------



## bulldozer1466867928

Nice post.


----------



## cellaratt

That sums it well IMHO. Thanks

Another thread like that, for Diets would be a good companion to this post. Don't you think?


----------



## Tall

cellaratt said:


> That sums it well IMHO. Thanks
> 
> Another thread like that, for Diets would be a good companion to this post. Don't you think?


Only problem is... there are too many ways to diet which work...

Fat+Protein but Low Carbs

Protein+Carbs but Low Fat

Balanced Diet (33P, 33C, 33F)


----------



## cellaratt

Could it be broken down as: Weight lose, Hardgainers ( Ectomorph ) and something for the in between?


----------



## Tall

cellaratt said:


> Could it be broken down as: Weight lose, Hardgainers ( Ectomorph ) and something for the in between?


I've had a go for you:

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/diet-nutrition/24673-how-construct-diet.html#post220184

It still needs some work.


----------



## cellaratt

Thank You Tall


----------



## Tall

I've been self indulgent and stickied this post... :becky:


----------



## cellaratt

Thats what I was hoping for. It will be a great reference for people to use and cut back on echo post.


----------



## crazycal1

great post tall.

unfortunately i think the average trainer who reads that will see the shortness of the routine and add in sets and extra exercises that arent warrented cos they think its too short.

which is a huge shame!

oR if they do stick to it to the letter will find it too short/easy as you HAVE to have some easy workouts to build the momentum which will allow for progression.

alot of peeps cant get their heads round that.

i spent ages going thru this with someone over at HOJ for them to try it once and jack it in straight away for these very same reasons.

true there are many ways to grow eg a volume routine,but they dont work for all(ESPECIALLY the unassisted).

THIS WAY WILL WORK FOR ALL.

when gains dry up there`s a huge temptation to add volume not cut it.

get radical dudes and try it.


----------



## crazycal1

thought i`d bung this link up.

its not for beginners but theres a lot of relevant info.

Bill Starr 5x5 - Madcow Intermediate or Linear Version


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> great post tall.
> 
> unfortunately i think the average trainer who reads that will see the shortness of the routine and add in sets and extra exercises that arent warrented cos they think its too short.
> 
> which is a huge shame!
> 
> oR if they do stick to it to the letter will find it too short/easy as you HAVE to have some easy workouts to build the momentum which will allow for progression.
> 
> alot of peeps cant get their heads round that.
> 
> i spent ages going thru this with someone over at HOJ for them to try it once and jack it in straight away for these very same reasons.
> 
> true there are many ways to grow eg a volume routine,but they dont work for all(ESPECIALLY the unassisted).
> 
> THIS WAY WILL WORK FOR ALL.
> 
> when gains dry up there`s a huge temptation to add volume not cut it.
> 
> get radical dudes and try it.


Good post Cal.


----------



## crazycal1

thanks sir!

my rep doesnt seem to have gone up tho....:becky:

i see youre nearly upto 2000 posts you whoring fecker !!!!


----------



## Tall

crazycal1 said:


> thanks sir!
> 
> my rep doesnt seem to have gone up tho....:becky:
> 
> i see youre nearly upto 2000 posts you whoring fecker !!!!


Need to spread the love :becky:


----------



## crazycal1

indeed cant rep you again yet as no fooker reps me back....


----------



## Guest

train with a routine thats an UPPER/LOWER SPLIT. Bench row ,chin ,....


----------



## crazycal1

came across this somehow and whilst it is all good its really not a beginner routine...

it is good once youve been training a while tho.


----------



## ladad

I've been doing the stronglifts 5x5 was never a compound exersiser but been on this program for three weeks and is showing good results,went for low carb diet,started of at 19%bf down to 17% weight remaining the same just as the program said it would, after 3 years of gyming it pleased as punch with results, program is over 12 weeks, an A&B of exersises over 3 days,every session squats then deads and bench press on alt days shoulder press all with oly bar,chin/pull ups and an ab routine ever session planks and reverse crunches,anybody else on this and how are you progresing.

Cheers


----------



## fitdog

Iv started this routine by the op today just one question can straight leg deadlifts be used for my pull day (back and bis) as well as for the leg day as i am unsure about doing other deadlifts with my knee problems? If not what exercise can i replace the deadlifts on the pull day with?

Matt


----------



## crazycal1

try bodyweight squats one workout and sldl another..


----------



## fitdog

So still use the sldl for the back exercise, and the squats for the legs, or is there a better alternative for the back day?


----------



## crazycal1

youre rehabing arent you?


----------



## fitdog

yes limited to leg exercises but received some great advice on exercises for my legs from another board member.


----------



## crazycal1

which were ( and i know who youre talking about)


----------



## Rhys_E

Regarding the abbreviated routines on this post. I am thinking of trying out the following routine.

Mondayeadlifts

Dips

Pull ups

Shoulder press

Friday: Bench press

Bent-over rows

Squats

Chin ups

I have been training on and off for 8 years and am now really getting in to it. I am 6ft and 13st with 22%ish bf. My main goals are to change body composition and maintain, or even add some muscle whilst slowly decrease bodyfat.

My question is, would I be better off doing the routine as 4x6, or HIT style where I'll be doing 1 working set followed by a couple of rest-pause sets and 20 reps for Squats? What do you guys think of my routine? Any ideas or feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## crazycal1

start at 4x6.

it takes experience to do justice to one balls out set.

i train using a very simialar routine and have done for years


----------



## Rhys_E

Cheers, will stick with 4x6 and maybe look to HIT once i've progressed enough and gained enough experience.


----------



## adam.fisher456

Thanks Tall for giving us very important information, i want to tell you main problem which is faced by me when i start the game my right hand working is better then my left hand working, so what can i do for solve this issue can u tell me about this.


----------

